# What's your



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Favorite fall foods? I have pumpkin bread sweetened with agave syrup in the oven right now. It smells awesome!!
I keep hunting for lower glycemic sweetened stuff because my hubs is diabetic and I need to loose some poundage!
I found a pumpkin pie made with agave that's really good,too,


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Fall evening with my hubs and a nice fire in the chimenea out on our deck. Pumpkin bread for supper.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I like to make a big pot of vegetable soup when it gets cool. It was my dads recipe. I made a big pot of it day before yesterday and have plenty left.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I love just about any kind of soup or stew. I told my hubby that this winter we would be having different kinds frequently.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Soup, chicken and dumplings.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I havnt had chicken and dumplings in quite awhile, maybe after we finish off the soup. Yummy!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I can make myself sick on chicken and dumplings !


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Steel cut oatmeal in the pressure cooker or crock pot with apple juice (no added sugars) has become one of our breakfast staples. No processed cereal here.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My favorite is ox tail soup.They're hard to find and a little pricey but the meat is so flavorful.The last soup I made,last week or week before was from leftover prime rib.It was better than expected.Having to cook for a diabetic is a little challenging and I feel for you.


----------

